# free loft pegion for the 1st time



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought 4 3month old pegion that never flown before,, soo I decide to free loft fly them yesterday around 5pm for the first time and I had them for a month now in my loft, and they didn't come back home that night,, and then I woke up this morning and saw 2 of my pegion sitting in the free and flying around the house,, my question is would they come back home to me,,? and its been 12 hours ago which this morning and they still outside my house,,


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

One pegion was sitting all night in the electric pole all night and I think he sleep there all night,, and I woke up this morning it still sitting there and I saw the 2nd one flying around my house this morning,, would they come back home to me,, the other 2 pegion I didn't see them at all this morning so I guessing they are lost already,, but the other 2 are around the house for 12 hours now,, I worry they won't come home,, 

Ps please help I'm new at this pegion world,,,,,


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Are they fancy or homers, did you feed call train them, were they let out hungry or full, try calling them in with feed. Some time it takes couple of days for them to come back. Try buying a five weeks old, three months that's old but it can be broken in just takes time, patience and proper knowledge before releasing them. Did You buy them from near they could've home back even if they were not flown. My dad sold a pair of unflown five weeks old homers quarter mile away and the guy released them right away they came back week later, they used to sit in nest next to the space between the roof tiles so they could see the outside.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes they are homers,, yes I did train feed call them,, yes that day I didn't feed them at all,, but this morning I woke up I went down and check my 2pegion were inside the loft , I guess they got hungry soon they didn't have a choice,,, I'm soon happy to see them inside my loft,,, but the bad thing is one pegion had yellow stuff coming out his month and making a coughing sound,, what is it..? Please dont tell me his deing?

But the other 2pegion I haven't seen them at all since I flew Monday,, could they have a change to come back to me since the other 2 came back,, ? Should I leave the trap door open just incase they decide to pop ? I called the guy I bought them from he said they never went back to his loft,, I really don't know him well,, soo he might be lieing or not,, but I accepted already that I loose them already,, but I still have faith they may come back to,,, soo should i leave the trap door open or not?

Ps thanks for the respond hope thing will be ok soon,,, talk to you soon buddy,, god bless,,,,!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

roookie fly said:


> Yes they are homers,, yes I did train feed call them,, yes that day I didn't feed them at all,, but this morning I woke up I went down and check my 2pegion were inside the loft , I guess they got hungry soon they didn't have a choice,,, I'm soon happy to see them inside my loft,,,* but the bad thing is one pegion had yellow stuff coming out his month and making a coughing sound,, what is it..? Please dont tell me his deing?*
> 
> But the other 2pegion I haven't seen them at all since I flew Monday,, could they have a change to come back to me since the other 2 came back,, ? Should I leave the trap door open just incase they decide to pop ? I called the guy I bought them from he said they never went back to his loft,, I really don't know him well,, soo he might be lieing or not,, but I accepted already that I loose them already,, but I still have faith they may come back to,,, soo should i leave the trap door open or not?
> Ps thanks for the respond hope thing will be ok soon,,, talk to you soon buddy,, god bless,,,,!




Can you post a picture of that bird?


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Do preciate the respond,, but no I don't have a photo yet,, but will soon,,, woke up this morning and it look like my pegion he won't make it, but still have faith I hand feed him last night and this morning, but my work is 6 days aweek 12pm til 10pm I am soo busy I wish I have time to look after him,,, I'm soo sad I can't look after him as much as I want to cuz my work schedule,,, hope he be ok,,, I dont want him to suffer anymore,,, sad to say wish he would just past away soon,,,,

Soo losing 3 pegion out of 4, I'm down with one pegion the one return from first loft fly glad his back,, looking healthy,,,***))),,, question is would he be ok alone for couple of days or week??,, til I find and buy new homing pegion. What age should I buy to tame homing pegion? And if would be ok to add them to the pegion I have now? I'm going to buy 3 more to start out with,, hoping if I buy 1 to 2 month old pegion would be good to train them cuz I have one pegion that is train already that would help the young one to tame quicker. What y'all guys think any advice would be grateful,,,!

I live in Atlanta Georgia,, anyone know where I can buy baby pegion that I tame,, thank and bless day ahead,,,,!


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

I can give you a a pair if you pick them up, I live in Lawrenceville area. they aren't racers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your bird is sick, and if you don't treat him, he will die. He needs meds.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

@Atlabdi,, I live Lawrenceville also,, near old Norcross rd,, what kind of pegion they are? And how old? Do they breed?
I will predicate if u can,, when can I pick them up? Are u a breeders or racer? Why give them to any reason why? Hope u dont mind me asking all this questions,,,,))))

If u can give a contact number where I reach u will be great,,, his my number 404 819 7778,,,
Thank again god bless ahead,,,,!!!!


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

@Jay3 what kind of meds do I need? Where I can get them petsmart?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are there yellow nodules in his mouth or throat?


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Yellow nodules in his mouth,, and mouth open seems like his having Hard to breath,,, fluffed feather half way close of his eyes and just sit there,,, ,!!!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

roookie fly said:


> Yellow nodules in his mouth,, and mouth open seems like his having Hard to breath,,, fluffed feather half way close of his eyes and just sit there,,, ,!!!


This sounds like Canker..Metronidazole is the med for it.
Do you hand feed him defrosted peas? If not..you have to do it right away, otherwise you will lose him. Canker if not treated, will develop other secondary diseases.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Peas that I buy from market store,?, how peas will help him? Metronidazole where I can buy that,, petsmart or online?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

roookie fly said:


> Peas that I buy from market store,?, how peas will help him? Metronidazole where I can buy that,, petsmart or online?


http://www.jedds.com/-strse-524/FISH-dsh-ZOLE-250MG--dsh--60/Detail.bok

Yes,peas from the market store, untill you buy some, you can pop in his mouth regular pigeon seeds, but small ones; it worries me that the big ones may get stuck in between the nodules and that he already has breathing problem.
_Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy._


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Open his beak and smell please. Does it smell cheesy?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should use the frozen peas that you defrost and warm under warm running water. They are soft, and less chance of dislodging a nodule. If you keep pigeons, canker meds is one med that you will need to keep on hand. A bird with canker has an excellent chance of recovery. They usually do get better, if treated with a canker med. But if not treated, you will lose him. And it spreads through the loft.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Dima,, on my way to the market now to get some peas,, thank you soo much for your help,, it help soo much,, glad to know that some people still do care for this animals,, I'm soo worry he won't make it but I will try my best to save him,,

Soo since I have to wait to order this meds online,, can I buy some kind of antibiotic in the store while I wait for the meds I will order? Soo I can give to him after I feed him?

If anything else you can advice me to make him feel better feel free to message me,,
Thank you soo much I will let y'all guys know asap how his doing after I treats him,, godless ahead,,,!


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes smell very cheesy,,,


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

roookie fly said:


> Yes smell very cheesy,,,


Then it's Canker.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Dima said:


> Then it's Canker.


When pigeons succumb to stress, they develop Canker.Your pigeons must gone through real stress, alone out there and without food. He is lucky he's back. Take good care of him


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

I will try my best to cure him,, thank a lot,, soon any antibiotic I can buy from store while I wait for the meds I order,,?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. It has to be a canker med.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes you can get Fish Zole from a place that sells tropical fish. It has to be only Metronidazole, with no other meds in it. Then you have to make a suspension and feed it to the bird.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Sad to say my pigeon didn't make it,, even tho it was treated with canker meds I think it was to late when I got the meds I order,,, lesson Learn from me,, thank u guy for all advice I've learn from this,,

But I got me some new healthy pigeon few days ago,, now I keep meds in my hand soo just incase that happen again in the future,,

I'm from Atlanta do any one knows a pigeon supplies store near me? ???Seems like when I search online they all for away from me and order online only,, I would love to shop around for my pigeon WITHOUT ordering online soon I can really know want I'm buying for them,,, plus its easier for me to enjoy my pets, ....
Please let me know asap if anyone know a pigeon supplies store in my area,, again I'm from Atlanta georgia,,, thank u all,, godbless ahead,,,,!,


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Please reply to my recent post,,,!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try calling these. But you can Google it as well as we can. Or go through the yellow pages, and call some places.

Smyrna Bird and pigeon supplies

(770) 434-0772
1565 Roswell St SE, Smyrna, GA 30080

4279 Roswell Rd, Atlanta, GA 30342 » Map (404) 257-0084. » ...
______________________________________________

Kirkwood Feed & Seed
1998 Hosea L Williams Dr NE, Atlanta, GA 30317 » Map (404) 378-2829
________________________________________________
The Feed Store
3841 Main St, Atlanta, GA 30337 » Map (404) 209-7979
________________________________________________________

Edward E Smith & Co
80 W Wieuca Rd NE, Atlanta, GA 30342 » Map (404) 256-4403


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for the info,,, now I can buy all I need for pigeon,,))))

Adult pigeon shaking and his flight feather hanging on the side,,, over weight or sick,,,, ??? His eating well and no sign of illness.. but his loft don't have direct access to the sunlight is that the problem why he shake,, or cuz his growing new feather cuz I see alot of baby hair growing around his body,,, I also give him apple cider vinegar on his water 3 time week and vitamin supplement on his water 2 time week and 2times a week regular water,,, soo I know his healthy,, soo what is the cause of shaking and feather hanging on the side,,??

Pls respond asap soo I can fix the problem before anything happen to him,,, thank u and godbless,,,,,)))


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pigeons sometimes shake for different reasons. He could be excited or scared, or begging for food. Kind of hard to know about the feathers hanging without seeing a picture. Are you talking about the feathers, or the wing that is hanging? A picture would help.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Actually his flight wing that are hanging,,, I feed him well soo his not hungry,, and I know his healthy,,, !! His not scared cuz when I pick him up he just let me,,,! Excited for what reasons???? I'm not his mate he have his own hahaha,,,, he do have a female with him in his loft and she just about to finish molting,, sorry about my english,, hahaha,,,


I will post a picture or a video asap soo we determine his status,,, can't do it now cuz 10pm here already,,,!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

rookie fly you need to post some picture of loft and pigeon so we can help little here.

you need to just breed off your pigeon and dont fly them at all. just keep them as breeder and get some baby off them and train the baby. but b4 u do that you have to find out which is male and female. dont waste your money going buying pigeon over and over. but i think your kind of late to breed and get some baby cause HAWK are EVERYWHERE.

if i was you i just keep them in and dont fly them at all. 99% your lose them no matter what and if you want to waste money on buying pigeon? go to a LOCATE club to buy your pigeon so know you have some 100% homing pigeon.


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello please respond asap... my pigeon eggs just hatch today... soo its almost one day old... my question is,, is it ok to give the parents red cell while feeding the young ones,????


----------



## roookie fly (Oct 9, 2012)

Please Repond To My Recent Post Asap,,thankz


----------

